# No More Flats!



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

http://www.michelinman.com/difference/releases/pressrelease11142005a.html?source=1


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Too bad they didn't have that at last year's USGP.


----------

